# The Marv's IASCA comp aftermath thread :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I figure i may be the first person to fully get home after the IASCA comp today, so i would start this thread.

It is extremely hot here in SJ and still registering 94 degrees in my office here, so i will make it brief.

before anyhting else, a BIG thanks to Todd for organizing the event as usual, and judging Install, and Jay for taking the time to judge SQ. also BestBuy for letting us take over a little piece of their parking lot and for the giftcards as prizes And of course Marv for putting it on as part of his bbq event.

Overall, I think this is the most competitive group of cars i have been to here in cali. In terms of sheer numbers, it wasnt as big as the santa rosa event, however, that comp had several first time competitors with non-SQ specific installs...this time, virtually every one competing had a very SQ oriented car and many have been competing for quite a few months. the level of competition was very obvious by a very simple fact, at the last norcal comp my car took home first in SQC, this time, with the same exact setup and tune, it struggled to come home 4th 

I am sure i will forget to mention some stuff here...but here goes:

Steve: I think out of every car i have heard, yours by far made the biggest improvement. infact, it sounded like a completely different car!! the stage was nice and high, everything just felt a lot more balanced...kudos!! and congrats on a well deserved win in class. with the amount of upgrade poiints your very unique install gathers and my car not changing, i think it will be pretty imposssible for me to beat you in SQI from now on 

Michael: I bet the drive was worthwhile eh? congrats on taking home the best sounding car trophy  your car was another one that i heard which made a huge improvement over last time. i think once you figure out the bit one stuff, it will be even higher! but we will keep tuning the Gti down in socal to nip at your heels 

Jose: really loved the way your truck sounded to be honest, very balanced and no big problems stood out to me. a nice clean system throughout, i was honetsly surprised you werent infront of me in SQC scores. 

Eugene: too bad you had to leave early, but i am sure when you pick up your 1st place trophy, it will be all good  your dedication to constantly improving your car both interms of install and SQ is reaping its rewards. the difference today between you and the Gti was 5 points, so we will do our best to keep the pressure up 

Rest of you guys: it was great meeting and chatting all day wtih you...talked about everyhting from car audio to seafood to the death of billy mays...vrey relaxed day.

On Team Simplicity In Sound / Team Lotus:

I am very happy with the results we got. And i am very psyched acutally that both of my customers cars handily beat me in SQC scores. Because finally it proves that i am telling the truth when i tell certain customers i dont hold anything back when i do sq installs for you guys, even if it means kicking my own car's ass 

Mike: the TL sounded great, espeically after we figured out why the center was pulled so far to the left on saturday...ahem...polarity...cough cough  and considreing that it has only a few hours of initial tuning from Leon on there, its very encouraging for you to come in 3rd overal SQC, whippin my car by almost 10 points 

Ben: I told you your car sounds better than mine. hehe...and well, congrats on your trophies. we will keep on work on the tuning and other small stuff to claw some points back!

here are the results as i remember them, Todd, when you see this can you please post full scores and correct any errors?


SQi:

Rookie:
1. Mike with Tl
2. Danny with accord

Amateur:
1. Eugene with Tc
2. Ben with GTi 

Pro: 

1. Steve with the mazda 6 wagon
2. Me wtih my wagon

Manufacturer:

1. i keep on forgetting your name man sorry...with the mustang 


SQC: (trying to remember the scores)

1. Michael 240?
2. Ben 238?
3. Mike 236?
4. Me 227
5. Steve 225? 

okay, going into the Airconditioning now...

b


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bing after hearing your car I dont think it was worthy of that many points....oh thats right, I listened to your stock speakers. :blush::blush:


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

mSaLL150 said:


> Bing after hearing your car I dont think it was worthy of that many points....oh thats right, I listened to your stock speakers. :blush::blush:


So you're the one that did that before I got in!


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

When Michael pulled up here I was standing on the balcony and yelled down to him... "Where's your trophy?" and damned if he didn't open up the back door and pull it out!!! Seeing him there holding it aloft was priceless. 
He's a pretty happy guy! 
Congrats again, Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Its 1:23 am, I just got in the door.

Official scores:

SQc:
Michael Silverman: 238
Ben Schram : 236
Mike Little: 234
Bing Xu: 227
Steve Ciccarello: 225
Meredith Rounds: 224

SQi:
Rookie:
Mikle Little: 213
danny Biegel: 191

Amateur:
Eugene Kang: 416
Ben Schram: 411

Pro:
Steve Ciccarello: 472
Bing Xu: 449

Expert: Greg Dodd:449

Tks to all you guys for showing up.

West Coast regionals are coming up in October. We are goign to be judging the competitors like they are at finals from now on. No more coddling its tough love from here on out. I want the west coast to go into finals fully ready. 

We have a lot of great cars out here and I am sure that we will make our mark in IASCA this year. If ANYONE needs ANY help with anything related to getting your cars ready please call me, I will be glad to do anything I can. 

That includes:
Tuning help, general questions, assistance with presentations/log books, explanations of ambiguous stuff in the rule books ( like upgrades, which will be KEY to you winning in SQi ), any thing else you can think of ( wait maybe not)

I will continue having 2 events per month for the rest of this year. The tentative date for West Coast Regionals is October 24th. West coast Regionals will be located at Audio Shoppe in Riverside, Ca. Entry fees will be higher than usual, but there will be large cash prizes for 1st place ( and maybe 2nd )

Once IASCA confirms the details of how regionals/finals will work I will post it immediately.

Later folks, I'm going to bed . . .


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> Bing after hearing your car I dont think it was worthy of that many points....oh thats right, I listened to your stock speakers. :blush::blush:


hahaha, thanks to you i had to tell everyone else after that who listend to my car to put the cd into the little cd player, not the big one hehehe...

no worries, we will hook up if you still want a listen


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bing,

Thank you for acknowledging my hard work, you have been so supportive of my efforts and a true gentleman it's always a pleasure to see you. 
I want to thank all the members of IASCA you have helped me to grow and I appreciate it tremendously. 

I would also like to give Todd a big thank you; you've have been a big help the past few years. Todd would sit in my car and point out my issues one at a time and give me a way to address them as well.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Bing,
> 
> Thank you for acknowledging my hard work, you have been so supportive of my efforts and a true gentleman it's always a pleasure to see you.
> I want to thank all the members of IASCA you have helped me to grow and I appreciate it tremendously.
> ...


congrats on the win Michael. Socal represent! 

x2 for Eugene


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Bing,
> 
> Thank you for acknowledging my hard work, you have been so supportive of my efforts and a true gentleman it's always a pleasure to see you.
> I want to thank all the members of IASCA you have helped me to grow and I appreciate it tremendously.
> ...


Michael, congrats! What a way to cap off the weekend, and to do it with a Bit One that, as you put it, "took a dump" just before the judge got in your car. Imagine what you might have done if that "dump" hadn't taken place.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrats you guys!!!!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats to Mike for the well deserved 1st place!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners.
Steve, nice job with the win in Pro!!!!!!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Bing,
> 
> Thank you for acknowledging my hard work, you have been so supportive of my efforts and a true gentleman it's always a pleasure to see you.
> I want to thank all the members of IASCA you have helped me to grow and I appreciate it tremendously.
> ...


Congrats on the win bro. Very well deserved as I know you've been putting unreal amounts of time into that car! 



shinjohn said:


> Congrats to all the winners.
> Steve, nice job with the win in Pro!!!!!!!


Indeed! I can't wait to hear the Mazda 6 at the next NorCal meet. Last time I saw it, it was still 100% stock. And with Steve's talents/ability I'm sure it's amazing.

Zach


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey great to see you guys as always.. I totally agree with Bing that the competition is getting stiffer but that is always a good thing. Thank you to everyone that made time to sit in the car and give me some feedback.. I always appreciate it. Just let me address a few issues and I'll be ready for october.

Very fun weekend.. I am exhausted for a monday at work but it was well worth it. Hope to see you all soon!


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Indeed! I can't wait to hear the Mazda 6 at the next NorCal meet. Last time I saw it, it was still 100% stock. And with Steve's talents/ability I'm sure it's amazing.
> 
> Zach


Zach, the next time you'll see it, it still looks stock... LOL! The man does not like flashy at all.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Vestax said:


> Zach, the next time you'll see it, it still looks stock... LOL! The man does not like flashy at all.


That's one of the things I like best about it! I don't have the patience or ability to get the sound I want with a stealth install.


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for putting on an awesome event. It was a great learning experience and I enjoyed meeting a number of you. 

Also I would like to especially thank Bing and Eng.... I had the easy part in just driving up from Socal. However it did get a little harder when driving home.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

This thread is worthless without pictures


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Bing , that was so funny to hear about you having two complete systems in your ride 

Some got to hear a stock system . . .

and the lucky ones got to hear your SQ system 

Congratulations to Mike , Steve , Bing and everyone else who competed !


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Greg here (a month or 2 later...), yeah it was a great show! It's always nice to hang with all you folks. I can't wait to see how a car of mine does with an install I'm actually HAPPY with! P 

I hope to see a lot of you at tomorrow's show (on here trying to find where the heck it is!?!)...

Later,

Greg Dodd
President, Sonic Expressions
(the guy with the "Mystic" Cobra and now, no eq!)


----------

